# Dragonfly's are At Daiwa Days



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Dragonfly's are At Daiwa Days*

Check out the newest designs in 16' and 17' fishing skiffs for inshore and shallow water fishing along with the new Elec-Trek Kayak. All models will be available for review. 

www.dragonflyboatworksllc.com 

"Learn what the pro's know"...
*Saturday, June 20th from 10:00-4:00
White's Tackle
1106 South US Highway 1- Fort Pierce
772-461-6906*


----------

